# I need help from the locals!



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey there, what are some popular website used in Canada or specifically Toronto and Vancouver for finding work, friends and house mates? Am about to move and need all the advice I can get! lane:


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know about making friends, I've never used the Internet for that, but for work:
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca
Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis
Free Jobs Database jobbank.ca
craigslist | jobs
Toronto (GTA) jobs, careers & employment - Free Toronto (GTA) Classifieds at Kijiji

Housing:
toronto all housing classifieds - craigslist
Real estate for sale / rent Toronto (GTA). Farm land, condo's, acreage, townhouses, apartments & ranches. Find property on Kijiji classifieds.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I do maintain a Vancouver website oriented to new immigrants. Its in my signature


----------

